# Raintree Select Offer



## cdn_traveler (Oct 7, 2015)

Not sure if all Raintree members received the Raintree Select offer but this was an easy way for us to get rid of our Raintree membership.   Previously, we had turned down the offer of Raintree 15 and 7 due to the high cost to convert.  The offer of applying the Hurricane Special Assessment to the cost of conversion definitely was an extra added bonus.   Sadly, I will miss the flexiblity that Raintree points and the great access to Whistler that they provided, but definitely looking forward to the *end* of the ever increasing MF's. 


_When you purchased your Membership, it was the right product for you at the time.  Now that some years have passed, Raintree understands changing travel patterns, economic circumstances, or lifestyle situations may have made a "forever" product less desirable today than when you purchased. Raintree is inviting a small group of Members to become part of our new product, "Raintree Select."

Raintree select is a shorter term (35 month) product that addresses one of the main concerns associated with the timeshare industry, that is, is there a way to terminate my timeshare interest?  We believe that Raintree Select is an excellent way to convert your Raintree Vacation Club Membership, which currently continues until 2026, 2036, or 2046 (depending on your particular Membership).  Your current Membership includes attendant obligations for annual maintenance fees and any permitted assessments.  With Raintree Select, you will have a renewable 35 month non-assessable product (other than the normal annual maintenance fee for the term of the product).

Your Raintree Select Membership may be renewed for up to three additional 35 month terms (or an aggregate of just under an additional 12 years).  There is no additional cost for each renewal, and your only obligation is the current annual maintenance fee during each renewal term.  You can also allow your Raintree Select Membership to expire at the end of any 35 month term at no cost and no continuing obligation.

Additional benefits
(Continue to) receive full access to all Raintree Vacation Club resorts in 12 popular destinations
Option to accelerate and use multiple Points Allotments in the same year
Combining of current Raintree Memberships into one account
No special assessments
This is a limited time offer at this price.  The cost to convert your current Membership to a Raintree Select Membership is $299.  Raintree Select is only available through this offer and will only be available to you until October 15, 2015.   

To thank all Members who have paid their Hurricane Assessment to help Club Regina Los Cabos reopen after the devastation of Hurricane Odile, Raintree will discount the Raintree Select conversion fee by the amount of Hurricane Assessment you paid (up to $299)._


----------



## nyparadigm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi - do you have any contact information for this?  Much appreciated,
Chris


----------



## cat98037 (Nov 11, 2015)

I received this offer in the mail, as well. I wanted to give it some thought first, to make sure that I read it correctly. Now, I've lost my letter. I'm sure I can call Raintree to inquire. Thank you for sharing the cut off date as I do remember that there was one. It seems too good to be true, so I would like to see everything in writing...signed.....that it entails no special assessments, etc....  It would only cost my $120 since I paid for Odile. I would really like to get out of this contract. 3 years sounds good, especially since my MF went up $300 this year!


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 13, 2015)

cdn_traveler said:


> We believe that Raintree Select is an excellent way to convert your Raintree Vacation Club Membership, which currently continues until 2026, 2036, or 2046 (depending on your particular Membership).



Does this mean that Raintree memberships are not held in perpetuity like so many other timeshare systems? Do all Raintree memberships expire after some period of time?


----------

